# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موقع وزارة الشؤون الدينية و الأوقاف الجزائر

## ‏عبد العزيز

السلام عليكم 
موقع موقع وزارة الشؤون الدينية و الأوقاف الجزائر 
وتجدون أيضا بداخل الموقع يومية بمواقيت الصلاة  لعام 1432 هـ 2011 مـ 
وسيكون أول يوم  ـ حسب الحساب الفلكي ـ  من رمضان المبارك بحول الله يوم 01 أوت 2011
اللهم بلغنا رمضان

http://www.marwakf-dz.org/cms/

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

هنا بيان بالمخطوطات الموجودة عندهم
http://www.marwakf-dz.org/cms/2010-01-17-09-09-25.html

----------

